# How To Remove Door trim from GTO??



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

Is there a way to remove the door trim without damaging it to be reused?? Or if I remove it, I can't use it again. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Been a while since have pulled the '66-67 anodized alum trim. Have pulled quite a few pieces over the years, and have several pieces that are undented. Clearing the cobwebs a little... to remove the trim, first have to pull the door and vent window handles, then unscrew the arm rest, remote mirror bezel (if equipped), then remove the doorpanel. Next you find the window stop that prevents the window from going too low. After you have the window lower than at normal low spot, you can get to the small, believe small black Phillips head screws that hold the anodized trim to the top of the door, hope this helps.


----------



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

This is the trim I am trying to remove without damaging it. Is it possible or will they get damaged??


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Aaah, 2 door post trim!

Clearing the cobwebs...there are 3 or 4 screws that hold the curved piece of trim above the rear 1/4 window. the piece in front of it, the vertical sash is held on with 3 or 4 clips. The door pieces have to carefully bump them off, will get re aquainted with a post door tomorrow, usually I just sell clean two door post doors with the anodized trim and don't mess with removing it.


----------

